# big danny open



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Hay Tommy,
I was curious if your taking the video camera, can we look forward to some video of this event when you return home??? If i don"t see you before you leave, best of luck over there !!!!!!! david

ps: If you need to focus on casting an not recording that"s totally understandable


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I plan to take the camera and get some footage like I did at the Primo, unless they don't allow it.

Kim is a great camera person... 

Tommy


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

good luck Tommy, show then guys how the U.S.A. does it! ! !


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tommy, your wife is going with you? That's awesome I hope to get my wife to bring the family to NJ this fall..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yea Kim's going. My brother and his wife are making the trip as well.



Tommy


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

I was just checking out the weather over there, goina be quiet a change after practing in this 100 degree heat here!!! 
http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/06450.html


----------

